# NA Boost Sensor?



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

Does the non-turbo also have a boost sensor? If so, where is it located?

I'm troubleshooting vacuum line problems, and there's one that goes from the pass side rear plenum connector to the boost sensor under the coil. I've looked under the coil, and nothing's there but the intake pipe and MAF. 

Otherwise, where does that vacuum line on the rear pass side plenum terminate? I'm under the hood all this afternoon, so any help would be appreciated.

p.s., I have an 86 NA.


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

Was this a compleet n00b question, or did I just not describe the location of the two hoses in question properly?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I'd answer it, but I'm not sure what the underhood of an NA car looks like.........


----------

